# New member



## MellyGizelly (Sep 24, 2019)

New member


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Considering divorce/sex deprived marriage*

@EleGirl

If that is your actual name as a username, please PM Elegirl to change it to something more anonymous. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

*Re: Considering divorce/sex deprived marriage*

Define what sexless means to you so we can understand better.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MellyGizelly said:


> New member


*Welcome to TAM! We're here to help!

@EleGirl will be most happy to take care of the other details regarding a name and the listing of your email address!!*


----------

